# surrexit



## Maeskizzle

Hi, Is this word Latin? If so, please what does it mean?
It´s the title of the chapter of a book I am reading.  The author switches from her native language (Spanish) to French often. And this word appears to be neither of the two languages.  I think it´s Latin.  Thank you.


----------



## clara mente

"He/she arose."


----------



## Whodunit

Would you mind telling the whole sentence? The word "surgere" (from which "surrexit" is the 3rd singular perfect) can have many meanings. It can either translate as "arise" (intranstive), "rise" (transitive) or also "grow up" (tr.).


----------



## Maeskizzle

Hi.  Thanks for the responses.  Actually Surrexit is the name of a chapter of the book I´m reading.  "¡Surrexit!" -- that is the exact title.  From what you guys said it could mean, I imagine the narrator is referring to the ascension of Christ. I´m reading Inés Echeverría´s "Towards the orient".  In her travel book, she celebrates Semana Santa en Jerusalen in the chapter called "Semana Santa".  The next chapter is "Surrexit" and she starts by talking about the Saturday of Resurrection.  So, in this case, "surrexit" could mean "rise" or "arise", synonyms of ascend.  
Is this Latin? or another language?
Thanks again.


----------



## clara mente

Maeskizzle said:


> Is this Latin? or another language?
> Thanks again.


It is indeed Latin, as explained by Whodunit.
This is a quote from an angel when asked by the women followers of Jesus after explaining to them that it was futile to go looking for Him at the cemetary.


----------



## virgilio

Just to add a little etymology to clara mente's excellent response,the verb "surgere" is a compound of the verb "regere" (to make straight) and the adverb prefix "sub" (from below, upwards). Accordingly, its original meaning is transitive "to  straighten in an upwards direction, to raise up" , later becoming intransitive "to rise up". Without further context, hard to say which, but I would guess that clara mente has chosen the right one.
Best wishes
Virgilio


----------

